# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY solar powered air pumps?

## wllm33

anyone can give imput as to whether it is feasible to put together a photo-voltaic cell powered air pump ( practically should be a large one), to utilise the sun's energy for outside either air or water pump?

would also like to know the cost and materials if anyone with some knowledge of this DIY style?
thanks in advance. :Smile:

----------


## tawauboy

too expensive.

on top of the photovoltaic panel, you may need a charger and battery too store the energy.

a good photovoltaic panel provides <20% conversion efficiency. a 1m2 panel provides about <200w of electrical energy under cloudless sky and with the sun overhead. and such panels are bulky and rigid.

flexible solar panels are available but their conversion efficiency are poorer; <7%. and they are more expensive.

----------


## wllm33

seems to be the main obstacle to using solar for our fishy things.
but i can't help but noticed that some companies are selling solar powered garden lights which appear affordable in their pricing.
perhaps the answer lies in making available cheaper solar panels ?
just a thought  :Smile:

----------


## tawauboy

solar powered garden lights are more feasible because the light uses a few watts of electricity only. and the solar cell is rather small.

as for the price, it is a chicken and egg issue. manufacturers are waiting for more people to buy before lowering the prices while people are waiting for prices to fall further before buying solar. we'll have to wait to see who will blink first.

----------


## shelgenortiz

consider the eco-friendly energy to use. photovoltaic panel are bit expensive but it is more on how it last and how friendly the energy to use.. 
I just read from φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα. hope it can help  :Well done:

----------


## eviltrain

i just got a solar powered torch light from Ikea. it suppose to last 5.5 hours with 5 hour charging. maybe this will be helpful for your research?

----------


## BFG

Eneloop has an off the shelf portable solar panel but pricing is above $200++.

----------


## wllm33

> Eneloop has an off the shelf portable solar panel but pricing is above $200++.


can know this solar panel from eneloop, what are the specifications, ie how much power can it produce and does it need other things to store it when absorbed from the sun or it is a all in one thing?
also where is it being sold.
thanks

----------


## BFG

Saw it in a brochure or newspaper advertisement.

----------


## teddy_ang

Hi guys,




was thinking of doing this, although for hydroponics, could be modified for your use.


YouTube - Hydroponic recirculating solar powered system

or

http://www.instructables.com/id/Sola...tem-with-Pump/



So far, I can only find 12v pumps (used in car wiper fluid pump)


as for air pumps, portable ones run off 1.5v.

----------


## wllm33

very interesting video.
But in spore, where can we buy the solar panel and for such size in the video, how much do u think will cost?
thanks

----------


## teddy_ang

Seen several places in SGP.

basement SimLim tower opp moneychanger.

SimLimSq, level 2 or 3 bubble lift side.

of course if you have lobang/friends in Guangzhou/shenzen a lot.

usually 12V or 24V

Prices are dropping, efficency improving.

Good luck! :Grin:

----------


## Erika111

If you already know what type, make or specification of solar panel you're looking for, then we suggest that you take a visit to Hardy Solar Home Steader 4 kW off grid energy genverter system, who offers one of the best ranges of solar panels in the USA available for purchase today. Many people today are choosing to purchase solar panels in order to receive a very cheap source of electricity.

1,500 Watt off grid Solar Panel System Free Shipping $5,153.
	Nine name brand made in USA 170 Watt solar panels
	One Outback Flex Max 60 charge controller
	One 30' MC cable (cut in 1/2)
	One MidniteSolar three string combiner box
	Three 15 Amp DC circuit breakers
	Free Permit ready drawings PDF
	Free shipping

----------


## ervinelin

> anyone can give imput as to whether it is feasible to put together a photo-voltaic cell powered air pump ( practically should be a large one), to utilise the sun's energy for outside either air or water pump?
> 
> would also like to know the cost and materials if anyone with some knowledge of this DIY style?
> thanks in advance.


I was considering something similar, but the price of setting up such a system just to run an airpump is kinda silly. Unless it's a science experiment or something, it makes little sense.

Not to mention you need good access to sunlight, so that means you'll need the place the solar cells a fair distance away from your tank.

I was thinking of doing a solar powered night light (single blue LED) though, and the solar energy is tapped off the stray light from the tank's actual light. Stored up, then released once the light goes off (activated by light sensor).  :Grin:

----------


## wllm33

maybe what sis erika quoted is something more than just powering air pumps.
i think the big investment is probably used to power household equipment other than the air pump.
some in other countries even sells the extra electricity generated by the solar system back to their equivalent SP services, but in singapore ? i dont'know.
to recoup their investment.

the other problem is , even if we can order those stated by erika, to put all together is something not for the faint heart.
 :Smile:

----------


## tawauboy

most residents of singapore live in hdb so there is no available space to install solar panels. those living in landed properties may not like the idea of having solar panels installed on their rooftops; spoils the look of their houses.

it may not be easy to get approval from energy market authority or singapore power to connect a solar energy system to the grid. they may require some testing or certification.

even if someone is successful in getting a approval, such solar system will have to installed by licensed electrical contractors.

----------


## aquoz

hi wllm33

don't know of an air-pump, but there are several solar-powered water pumps in the market, primarily designed for ponds rather than aquariums. depending on your particular application, these may also work for you. A quick google for "solar-powered fountain" returns an entry at Ebay Singapore for S$32 shipping from Australia. I guess that would be the low-end model, size- and price-wise. Google also returns bigger and better models.

If anybody knows of a vendor for solar-powered pumps/fountains in Singapore please shout out loud.

aquoz :-)

----------


## weng0202

I think it may be possible. Air pumps should use very little power to run.

----------


## wllm33

i don't know but the higher power pumps like pond pumps are pretty electricity hungry. Mine is 160w, so solar power is extremely useful and also to give SP a run for their money. They are monopolising the usage cost and the tariffs keep going up and no competition. :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

you may find this item interesting.
http://www.focalprice.com/TS042B/Sol...tor_Black.html

----------

